# QUICK! What can I do to stop contractions at 25 weeks pregnant?



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Ive been having them all day every 10 -15 minutes (normal for me) and they just started to get intense and longer(NOT normal).
Dh just ran to the store to get some wine and Im running a warm bath right now. If that doesnt slow them down Im off to the hospital.

What else can I try before I leave tonight?

Send some "Baby stay IN" thoughts my way please


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

I second that....I had a 26 week preemie....







They can give you a few things to stop contractions but I would go in right away. The one thing they will tell you in the future is to make sure to drink LOTS OF WATER.....if you are in the least bit dehydrated, it can cause your uterus to contract....good luck


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Lie down, put your feet up, and drink a shot of whiskey. No joke...they used this in the days before terbutaline and magnesium sulfate. If you've been having contractions all day, you may be better off just going into the hospital. Can you call your midwife or doctor (or nurse?) for their opinion?


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mykdsmomy*
The one thing they will tell you in the future is to make sure to drink LOTS OF WATER.....if you are in the least bit dehydrated, it can cause your uterus to contract....

Yeah that. If you think the wine will help, fine. But it's dehydrating, so drink water till your belly is full. Keep us up to date!

Good luck.


----------



## deleria (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck, mama. I have no useful advice to add, so I am sending many baby-stay-in vibes to you


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Thinking of you... Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Go straight to the ER and call your OB or midwife on your cell phone on the way there.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Stay in, baby!!


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

please give us an update!!!


----------



## dakotamidnight (May 25, 2006)

try a warm epsom salts bath - epsom salt is magnesium sulfate {same stuff they use at the hospital}.

It's been working for me lately to stop the little twinges that are not quite contractions, but definately not BH.

Good Luck and hope everyone turns out ok.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Drink lots of water!!!


----------



## ComaWhite (Mar 13, 2003)

Thanks for all the positive thoughts, I am at least happy to report that my baby did stay in, at least for now.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Yay! that's great!


----------



## lauraheartslittle1 (Apr 12, 2006)

((hugs)) Glad that you and the little one to be are okay. As the others said... loads of water will help.


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

The bath and wine might have dehydrated you further. My midwife always says to drink a liter of water within a half hour if you are experiencing early contractions. Also, lay on your side and if they don't go away within an hour, call back. That's a quick way to find out whether the contractions are for real or not.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrea*
I guess it wasnt as serious as I had thought because I didnt get the mag sulphate, thank goodness, Ive heard that its nasty stuff.

It's nasty stuff, but only if you stay on it a long time. If you're just on it for a day, it's not quite as bad. I was on it for 4 days, and about 2 days into it, I was feeling a bit cruddy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrea*
They wanted to book me for an ultrasound for this morning, but I refused because I really didnt see a reason

They may have been wanting to check you for IC (Incompetent Cervix). That's done via transvaginal u/s. It is one possible cause of PTL. I don't know if that's really what they were wanting to check though. I had an u/s in the hospital, but I had PROM, so they were checking fluid levels.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *andrea*
Unfortunetly, I am having a UP/UC and with all the questions they asked and me not having a doctor, they became "concerned" and a health nurse is supposed to visit me today.

Yeah, I didn't get too much flak in the hospital, since I was seeing a midwife for my pregnancy, but at my postpartum check, the student who did my exam said "Next time, you should get prenatal care."







: I went off on him, saying I DID have prenatal care and that my prenatal care was EXCELLENT. Unfortunately, prenatal care had nothing to do with my PROM!









Anyway, good luck! I had a 29 weeker, and yeah, NICU time isn't all that fun. Thankfully, he's a normal, healthy 2 year old (or will be in 2 weeks! Eek!). But there's a big difference between a 25 weeker and a 29 weeker, so every week you can keep that baby cooking is definitely worth it in the long run!


----------

